# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015

## martinivu

ASUS ROG G20 và 9 sản phẩm khác vừa mới đoạt giải vàng dành cho sản phẩm công nghệ ấn tượng nhất tại hội nghị công nghệ Taiwan Excellence 2015. Sau 6 tháng lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng cũng như công tâm nhất từ các chuyên gia công nghệ, ROG G20 được vinh danh nhờ hiệu suất hoạt động mạnh mẽ, thiết kế đẹp mắt và chất lượng thành phẩm tốt. Hiện tại, ROG G20 đã được trang bị card đồ họa NVIDIA GTX 960 giúp game thủ có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn cấu hình nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu chơi game với giá thành hợp lý hơn. Thùng máy này có thiết kế tản nhiệt rất thông minh tăng cường độ tinh cậy cũng như tính ổn định khi chơi game lâu dài, điển hình là ở sự kiện game Play it Cool - Streaming Marathon vừa được tổ chức tại thành phố Cologne, Đức vào tuần trước, các thùng máy ROG G20 luôn ở trạng thái sẵn sàng khi trải qua những trận chiến game nảy lửa trong nhiều giờ liền. Không chỉ hoạt động mát mẻ, G20 không phát ra tiếng ồn quá lớn khi hệ thống đang nghỉ khi âm thanh phát ra chỉ vào khoảng 22dB trong khi các hệ thống thùng máy thông thường khi ở trạng thái này luôn có mức âm thanh vào khoảng 28-32dB.

​ROG G20 có thiết kế thùng máy dung tích nhỏ vào cỡ 12.5L và được trang bị vi xử lý Core i7 thế hệ thứ tư của Intel, card đồ họa tùy chọn rất đa dạng từ NVIDIA GTX 745 tầm thấp đến GTX 980 cao cấp giúp G20 trở thành thùng máy chơi game nhỏ gọn có cấu hình cao cấp nhất trong phân khúc thị trường của nó. ROG G20 có thiết kế tản nhiệt thông minh đi kèm với khả năng tùy chỉnh hiệu ứng đèn LED lên đến 8 triệu màu ở mặt trước và mặt bên của thùng máy, công cụ quản lý hệ thống Aegis cho phép người dùng có thể giám sát hệ thống theo thời gian thực.

*Đặc tả chi tiết*

​_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## bedaukute

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

toàn hảng khủng đi kèm @@ - thế này ai chơi lại

----------


## binhgia69

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

đồ rog có khác, nhưng mà thường đi kém giá cao ngất =))

----------


## nhungle233

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*




> đồ rog có khác, nhưng mà thường đi kém giá cao ngất =))


nếu không thì đâu có hàng khủng như v để chơi =))

----------


## alimama

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

bữa đi thấy e này cơ mà chỉ biết ngắm nhìn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## toannechan

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

con này ép xung được không ????

----------


## bomhao

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*




> nếu không thì đâu có hàng khủng như v để chơi =))


đồng ý với bác, giá hàng asus toàn tầm trung, còn hàng cao cấp như này thì giá phải khác

----------


## loveUnature

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

không có nhiều vồn thì nên cạch rog ra

----------


## huynhthanhchau

*Trả lời: [PR] Thùng máy chơi game ASUS ROG G20 đoạt giải vàng tại Taiwan Excellence 2015*

tầm 15 củ là có 1 e rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))) sao phải xoắn thế

----------

